# Teat cannula or dialators - how to use



## Sweetened (Mar 22, 2015)

On another thread i have spoken about the case of sorenouth i have running rampant on my farm that has resulted in the death of twins and has their mother in a bad way. I am trying to salvage the dam.

Her teat tips are scabbed up about 3/4 of an inch and MUST be peeled in order to be able to get the milk out of her. This is not only a vector for infection, but is devastatingly painful -- i have a feeling as everything heals, her teats will SEAL SHUT and she will not be able to be milked again, not to mention the complications thereafter.

Hubby is picking up stainless teat drains from the farm store tomorrow as well as iodine to dip the lengths in first to try and disinfect the inside of the teats as well.

HOW do these stay in? Do they need to be taped? Do you think theres a chance that these will help, as i think they will, to save her orifaces?

Thank you.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 23, 2015)

I am so sorry you are dealing with this, it has to be heart breaking for sure. I have never used them  but I did look at teat cannulas when I had a goat with mastitis. I didn't use them (should have, she lost that half due to scar tissue) but it appeared that they had little wings or barbs on them to hold them in place, but they were plastic ones. I always wondered how you would get those ones out. There are some that are meant to be left in place between milkings and removed and thrown away each time you milk. They never mention how they stay in, maybe they come with directions. ???

Please let us know how this works.


----------



## Sweetened (Mar 23, 2015)

The stainless ones dont have those prongs. I cant imagine removing the ones that do have those!

They are in a box by the each and dont have instructions with them and my search on google showed a lot of where to buy but not much insertion issue. I will look some more.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 23, 2015)

well then...you can't really tape them in as that would cover the scabs.  Try this artice. She says the dialators have a groove in them to keep them in place ???

http://www.goatwisdom.com/udder_care.html


----------



## Sweetened (Mar 23, 2015)

This is perfect, babs, thank you.


----------

